# Your 'perfect' mobile rig ?



## estreeter

One of the things you soon realise when you travel is that gear needs to be adaptable and take up as little space as possible - it's for that reason that I took nothing more than a netbook and my Sony X with me on my last trip to Asia, but lets assume you were about to hit the road for several months and you wanted a genuinely transportable rig that would give you good sound in a hotel room anywhere with a power source to recharge your laptop/netbook and any Li-on powered DAC/amps you take with you.

 Sure, you could use a DAP as your source, but I prefer to use a laptop when I'm back in the hotel room - its great for movies as well as music. I didnt take the Topaz or any fullsize cans on my last two trips, but in a 'perfect' world my rig would look something like this :

 laptop > dac/amp -> *one* pair of fullsize cans

 Everything would need to be able to run from batteries - one of the other realities is that they often put the single powerpoint in the bathroom and make the connections for TV etc sufficiently odd that your adapter wont work. Having a separate DAC and amp is great at home, but on the road you will be happier with one unit. I'd like to try the D4 in this role, but it seems that each new DAC/amp is better than the last atm - I'm sure everyone has their own suggestions. 

 Finally, why am I insisting on fullsize cans when IEMs do such a great job ? I dont hear any excessive hiss on any of my gear with my fullsize cans, but it seems to be the first complaint to pop up when a new DAC/amp is released. The other thing is that I like using open cans like my Grados as a break from having IEMs in my ear during the day - I particularly like them with movies. Speakers are a luxury you are unlikely to have in a hotel room - open cans are the next best thing IMO, even if it means you need to keep the volume at reasonable levels when your partner complains that In Flames isnt her preferred lullaby music. Harden the **** up, sugar. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Anyone else have a perfect mobile rig ? If you are packing a WA6 in your carry-on luggage, I admire your spirit, but I'm guessing most keep it under 10 kilos of electronics.


----------



## El_Doug

I suppose a laptop, an Isabellina HPA, and HD800's would do the trick


----------



## kunalraiker

I will say my portable rig, compact and loads of fun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Sansa fuze 24Gb + iBasso D4 + Sennheiser HD 25-1 II


----------



## krmathis

Something like:
 Lenovo X200 -> HeadAmp Pico -> K240 Sextett


----------



## iPoodz

Ooh! Portable Sextett sounds very adventurous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I will have to give it a shot one of these days!

 I was especially fond of iPod > Klipsch S4 while I had it.


----------



## estreeter

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *El_Doug* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I suppose a laptop, an Isabellina HPA, and HD800's would do the trick 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I knew there would be at least one ......


----------



## mattcalf

Maximum conveiniance (on the cheap): 
 ipod classic > crossroad mylarone x3s 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Something I wouldn't mind trying/what I'm working toward:
  Code:


```
[left]iriver H340 > JISBOS > JH13 > D4 > HF1[/left]
```


----------



## estreeter

The D4 into HF1 sounds interesting, but some of the feedback in various HF1 threads leads me to believe that they are very sensitive to amp choice. Would be great to hear from someone with that combo, tho.


----------



## RASeymour

My ultra portable is 

 Clip+ --> Cardas IC --> iBasso T4 --> RE0 (playing 60/40 FLAC/MP3)


----------



## Get_Zwole

right now my favorite is my
 iphone3GS, fiio E1, UM Mage
 Im not sure if i could choose for anything i would probably go, jh13 an a top tier portable amp not sure on the source.


----------



## userlander

thinkpad > pico amp/dac > MS-1


----------



## qusp

I already use it regularly

 iriver iHP132CF->Modded D10->Lisa III/FiQuest(discrete output stage mod)->JH13/HD600

 but i've just started ordering parts for

 Cowon X5L->i2S digital out mod->battery powered twisted pear COD with ASRC-> discrete diamond buffers balanced->JH13/HD600/woody D2000


----------



## mattcalf

qusp wins, again.


----------



## kunalraiker

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *estreeter* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The D4 into HF1 sounds interesting, but some of the feedback in various HF1 threads leads me to believe that they are very sensitive to amp choice. Would be great to hear from someone with that combo, tho._

 

I don't know about HF1 but can definitely comment on the D4 325is combo.

 It is one marriage made in heaven,listening to Norah Jones- The Fall right now, mate the guitars just do the trick.


----------



## pekingduck

Mine is: Macbook > uDAC > ESW10JPN


----------



## YtseJamer

Dell XPS Studio 16 -> Pico Amp/Dac > JH13 PRO


----------



## estreeter

OK qusp - you had me at the 'D10 -> Lisa III', but I'd be interested to see how many times you were willing to drag to drag that lot past the Customs nazis. I've never had a problem with DAPs or headphones. but I've seen several guys get the treatment when the X-ray showed larger boxes with complex electronics inside : its one of the reasons you have to put your laptop through separately.


----------



## qusp

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mattcalf* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_qusp wins, again. 









_

 

http://www.head-fi.org/forums/images/smilies/L3000.gif

 well we'll see how the i2s goes before I claim that. the current rig is pretty sweet, but i'm interested to see whether I need custom RB FW to drive the i2s output on the cowon. tapping it's easy enough and with ASRC there wont be an issue with degradation of the signal (pretty short anyway) but whether it knows something is there (or needs to) i'm yet to see. looks promising though. otherwise i'll have to live with iriver via optical. in both cases with the metronome in place the output will be 192khz 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 we'll see how long 12-14 AAA cells lasts

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *estreeter* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_OK qusp - you had me at the 'D10 -> Lisa III', but I'd be interested to see how many times you were willing to drag to drag that lot past the Customs nazis. I've never had a problem with DAPs or headphones. but I've seen several guys get the treatment when the X-ray showed larger boxes with complex electronics inside : its one of the reasons you have to put your laptop through separately._

 

well I never have any trouble domestic with the iriver->D10->Lisa rig, I can often just leave it all plugged up because its pretty obvious what it is with headphones and a volume knob. doesnt look DIY either. the COD rig will be smaller and only involve one cable apart from the headphone cable for i2s, but either way I find if you unplug it all and just put it in the tray there isnt an issue. its when you have it all packed up with cables everywhere connecting it that you have issues.


----------



## wolfen68

My regular travel rig (if I want max sound and space is no issue) is the following:

 H1xx-->D10-->SR71-->RS-1 or HF-2

 Sometimes I'll bring my MicroDAC in lieu of the D10 as it sounds a touch better but eats batteries.

 If space is an issue I'll leave the SR71 and fullsize cans home and use PK-1's instead.

 As far as airport travel, things actually seem to go better if I take the components apart, as they seem to catch security's eye when everything is strapped together.


----------



## Uncle Erik

Apple iPod -> Sony MDR-7509HD.

 That's what I roll with.


----------



## Palpatine

iPod touch 2nd gen - > HD25 I II/SR60i
 iPod touch 2nd gen - > LD MK I + - > Pro 750


----------



## Bones13

MacBookPro > Predator > AT ESW10JPN

 or 

 iPod Touch > Shadow > UE-10pro


----------



## Hybrys

I want to start a little project to turn my second backpack into a campus-bound ultimate audio centre, featuring my Gateway P-7805u with my soon to be LD Dac_I, PPA portable amp, and SRH840s, all run by a solar-charged battery/DC converter, and Palm Pre as a remote.


----------



## estreeter

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Hybrys* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I want to start a little project to turn my second backpack into a campus-bound ultimate audio centre, featuring my Gateway P-7805u with my soon to be LD Dac_I, PPA portable amp, and SRH840s, all run by a solar-charged battery/DC converter, and Palm Pre as a remote._

 

Its a while since I finished my degree, but I seem to recall the need to carry the odd textbook - will there be room in that backpack for anything other than your rig ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Edit : are you really prepared to carry two backpacks into such a noisy environment ?


----------



## Hybrys

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *estreeter* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Its a while since I finished my degree, but I seem to recall the need to carry the odd textbook - will there be room in that backpack for anything other than your rig ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Edit : are you really prepared to carry two backpacks into such a noisy environment ?_

 

It's a rather large 17" laptop backpack. And I'm a technical theatre student, I have one textbook and one novel this semester.

 Also, I noted it was a second backpack to say that it would be my backup backpack, and I have another if I would like to just pack around stuff.


----------



## grokit

Apple Lossless>iMod 5.5 240GB w/ALO Line-out Dock>Emmeline PROTECTOR Balanced Portable Headphone Amp>JH Audio JH16 Pro Custom In-Ear Monitors terminated for balanced use w/PROTECTOR


----------



## Eagle Eye

ipod touch > Headstage Arrow > ATH ES7


----------



## Little Bob

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *grokit* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Apple Lossless>iMod 5.5 250GB w/ALO Line-out Dock>Emmeline PROTECTOR Balanced Portable Headphone Amp>JH Audio JH16 Pro Custom In-Ear Monitors re-wired for balanced use w/PROTECTOR_

 

Nice.


----------



## jelt2359

Hifiman> amp if I want a different (less bright and energetic) sound> JH13pro

 The last time I traveled I had something like 4 amps with me in my carry-on. TSA officers gave me a bemused look, took down my ticket number, but let me pass without even padding me down.

 Oh and qusp's domestic traveling in Australia is prolly a bit less of a bother than it is in the US


----------



## qusp

indeed, but I have done international too. unplug everything and it really doesnt get a second look. its only all the cables knobs buttons blinking lights etc that puts them off.

 but I havent been over to your fine country; the land of the frequent cavity search 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 grokit: i'm guessing you mean the 240gb IMOD, on order or fantasy? its all good from the OP thats what this thread is all about, I just happen to be part way there, whether i'm actually ever happy to sit still is another thing. happy with my rig?? absolutely!! happy to stop tweaking?? never!! am only in this for the gear?? you must be joking, tunes keep me alive

 started building the COD today, not too long now


----------



## travisg

The one I'm building now 240 gb imod-Whiplash TWag lod-ALO portable Vcap dock-Whiplash TWag mini to mini-RSA The Protector-Whiplash TWag balanced cable-JH13


----------



## kostalex

iPod 5.5 gen 240 GB | Sansa Clip+ > BLOX TM5 & ER-4P custom tipped.
 If I would success modding RE252, then it will probably replace ER-4P.


----------



## kostalex

I would avoid taking a laptop, but it may be necessary.
 Then the rig would be: Laptop > Pico DAC/amp > KSC-35km | RE0

KSC-35km (kostalex mod) description


----------



## grokit

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *qusp* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_grokit: i'm guessing you mean the 240gb IMOD, on order or fantasy? its all good from the OP thats what this thread is all about, I just happen to be part way there, whether i'm actually ever happy to sit still is another thing. happy with my rig?? absolutely!! happy to stop tweaking?? never!! am only in this for the gear?? you must be joking, tunes keep me alive_

 

Whoops, my bad, 240GB for my... well, when I read "perfect" then I know that it can only be _based _in _actual _reality; it has to actually be a *fantasy *because nothing's perfect!


----------



## grokit

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *travisg* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The one I'm building now 240 gb imod-Whiplash TWag lod-ALO portable Vcap dock-Whiplash TWag mini to mini-RSA The Protector-Whiplash TWag balanced cable-JH13_

 

well maybe I'm wrong, that one sounds pretty perfect


----------



## Young Spade

Well right now I guess my goal would be
 iPod > RSA Tomahawk > Triple fi 10


----------



## wavoman

I have thought a lot about full-size cans on the road. I think it is best to have cups that swivel and go flat, so that you have a flat item to pack.

 And since life is too short for moderate volume, I think you have to go closed, not open.

 Ultrasone cans are closed and swivel flat -- the Pro 750 is my choice here.

 I had mine re-cabled with silver dragon -- make it short and put 1/8th on it -- now it plugs in to the amp.

 5.5G iMod with ALO iMod-specific LOD cable filled with lossless files, into an iQube (perfect form factor fit) driving the 750's ... this is real top-drawer SQ. I take ES7's (also re-cabled) if I don't take the 750s.


----------



## abyrvalg

iriver h140 -> Sonosax SX-DA2 portable dac\amp -> Ultrasone ed8. I doubt I can find anything better than this.


----------



## feverfive

In my dream world I wouldn't need anything more than using a DAP's headphone out.... I'd like the DAP to do all the heavy lifting. Since I'm tied to ALAC, that seems to be pretty unrealistic.


----------



## jamato8

iRiver H140 with 120gb >MB-1 or MB-2 dual optical dac>Protector (balanced)>JH13 Pro

 iRiver H120 with 80gb >Monica II non oversampling asynchronous dac > fi.Q > ATH ESW10

 iRiver H140 120gb with Black Gate coupling caps > JH13 Pro or Koss Porta Pros (modified)


----------



## Guidostrunk

Sansa Fuze , P-51 Mustang, TF10. It gets me by on the move.


----------



## Infoseeker

Mine is: Ipod5.5G > capped LOD> PICO >ESW10JPN
 The esw can stay around my neck or go into my bag (by case)

 Though I only take my esw at breaks. If I am doing technical stuff I use the triplefi to stand out a little less. Doesn't help how shiny they are; and match my eye color. xD


----------



## unl3a5h3d

240gb iMod - ALO LOD with caps - RSA Protector - Balanced JH 16's or Balanced UE18's. That would be audible sex...

 My dream rig that I may actually be able to have without having to win the lottery.
 DIY 240gb iMod - DIY LOD with caps - ALO Rx or TTVJ Slim - TF10's remolded (which I have now) 

 I plan to mod my iPod next, then the LOD, then the amp 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Maybe someday...


----------



## cck5

would like to make my setup

 ipod touch 3g- ALO LOD- RSA P51 mustang- GRADO 225I


----------



## estreeter

The Mustang certainly seems to have longevity - a relatively rare thing on Head-Fi


----------



## Jarmel

Hifiman-Protector-JH13


----------



## Sceptre

iMod 240Gb, TWag LOD, ALO P-VCap, PIco Slim, TWaG JH13.

 Days away now!

 Sceptre


----------



## knights

classic with ALAC + Shadow + jh13


----------



## crumpler

iMod(ALAC) + Capped ALO LOD + Pico Slim + JH16Pro


----------



## malldian

sansa clip jh16pro


----------



## DC5Zilla

iPod Touch 2g > TWAG micro lod > Protector > TWAG balanced cable > JH-16


----------



## tr4visphu0ng

For now: Clip+ - MTPG/IE8/W3
 Near future: Rockboxed Fuze - Headstage Arrow - MTPG/IE8/W3


----------



## jawor121

Iphone 3g/Ipod Video+ Akg k518DJ but i think they're gonna get replaced by Nuforce Ne-7m


----------



## ProtegeManiac

My Vaio (Or any laptop) -> Icon Mobile -> Grado SR225 / MS1

 iPod Video -> line out dock cable -> Icon Mobile -> Grado SR225 / MS1

 Creative ZenMX -> UE Triple Fi


----------



## J.Pocalypse

I'd say, the best rig would be one that has the lowest price, but only minimal quality loss. 

 Something like..

 Sansa C250 (.wav)> Practical Devices interconnect > FiiO E5 > RE0. 

 Probably all acquired for under $175. 

 I don't know enough about the higher end stuff to make a wish list of sorts..


----------



## Failed Engineer

Soon to have:

 Nano > LOD > Arrow 12HE > JH13


----------



## Spareribs

Recently, I used an iRiver hp 140 with optical out>musical fidelity V-DAC (small DAC) >Head Direct EF 1 which is a relativly small hybrid tube amp> Grado SR 60. It sounded very good and easily transportable. Of course it's not portable like the pocket rigs but it served me nicely when I needed to bring it to work during the recent snow storm. I actually really enjoyed it.


----------



## Prog Rock Man

Ipod Classic > Pailiccs LOD > FiiO E5 > Goldring NS1000


----------



## neosoul

I would probably go back to a 2nd generation DIY Ipod Mini with a 100gb compact flash card, blackgate caps on the inside, pico slim amp, JH16's with twag cable, and a low profile lod. I like this combo because the mini seems to fit the form factor of the slim perfectly & the compact flash modded Ipod has no moving parts.


----------



## kostalex

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *marvelousmarvyd* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I would probably go back to a 2nd generation DIY Ipod Mini with a 100gb compact flash card, blackgate caps on the inside, pico slim amp, JH16's with twag cable, and a low profile lod. I like this combo because the mini seems to fit the form factor of the slim perfectly & the compact flash modded Ipod has no moving parts._

 

Nice taste! I think the same. Are these cards already available?


----------



## shadow84

what iBasso amp goes well with Sansa Fuze?


----------



## Valens7

I'll have mine soon enough!

 MacBook Pro > Pico > Amphora > Whatever

 If that's not portable, surely it counts as semi-portable?


----------



## heishiro

10" netbook + 160gb SSD + udac + MS2i/325i 

 *my dream rig!


----------



## LFF

For ultra portability:
 Rockboxed Sansa Clip+ -> RSA Shadow or Pico Slim -> UE-10's / JH-13's

 For decent mobile rig:
 Netbook with SSD -> Pico Amp/DAC -> UE-10's / JH-13's


----------



## Currawong

iPhone → Pico Slim → JH16

 A realistic transportable rig I could just about do: 
 MacBook Pro → Pico DAC → Portable Stax amp → Stax SR-5NB or SR-003.
 or Pico DAC → Pico Slim → Symphones Magnums or HF-2s. 
 or a Bravo or similar amp instead of the Slim.


----------



## LeeMark

Close to what I have now, but this could change once I hear the protector:
 iMod with ALAC ---->ALO female iMod LOD/TWag mini to mini ----> TTVJ portable slim (I compared this to the pico slim, and like this better, more power and dynamics)
 ---->JH13 with TWag replacement cable (more bass does not always mean better sound, so not opting for the JH16s at all). I have to say, it is interesting how close most peoples' "dream rigs" are.


----------



## HONEYBOY

Sony X1060 and Sennheiser IE8 works perfectly for me. I am done with my portable set up and rather focus my attention elsewhere.


----------



## grawk

iphone, griffin smarttalk, and jh13s

 Can be in musical heaven, and when the phone rings, I can just hit a button and talk.


----------



## neosoul

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kostalex* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Nice taste! I think the same. Are these cards already available?_

 

Check here and amazon for the cards, i've seen them as cheap as $260 but can't remember where at the moment.

Newegg.com - WINTEC FileMate 128GB Compact Flash (CF) Flash Card Model 3FMCF128GBW-R - Flash Memory


----------



## qusp

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *LeeMark* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_.......I have to say, it is interesting how close most peoples' "dream rigs" are._

 

indeed, marketing is an amazing thing, not so much imagination going on IMO

 currently
 iriver->D10 maxxed->SCSCAg/piccolino mini2mini or low profile mini2RCA FiQest/lisa III->TWcu/SCSCAg/stranded silver cable with solid white gold/solid yellow gold/sterling silver custom connectors respectively->JH13

 working on
 I2S modded Iriver/QA550->portable buffalo II with DIY output stage and power regulation->DIY balanced TWCu/SCSCAg/Stranded silver cable->JH13


----------



## Covenant

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *qusp* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_not so much imagination going on IMO_

 

Dating Norah Jones.

 That's my ideal portable rig.


----------



## SoupRKnowva

i think my dream portable would be a ipod with digital out (aka gr9 device), into a sabre 32 based portable dac, then my protector into my balanced jh-13's.

 Though that iPod mini idea seems pretty cool, does it use the same dock connector as the rest of the iPod line?


----------



## qusp

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Covenant* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Dating Norah Jones.

 That's my ideal portable rig._

 

thats more like it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but would you need a shock collar of some sort to get her to sing on demand?


----------



## qusp

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *SoupRKnowva* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_i think my dream portable would be a ipod with digital out (aka gr9 device), into a sabre 32 based portable dac, then my protector into my balanced jh-13's.

 Though that iPod mini idea seems pretty cool, does it use the same dock connector as the rest of the iPod line?_

 

but the protector would seem an odd choice here, as it doesnt actually have balanced input, so you would have to convert the already balanced output of the sabre to single ended and then the protector would convert it back again.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 nah the buffalo II is quite compact and low power device. no reason not to house it with something capable of balanced output into low ohms headphones.


----------



## SoupRKnowva

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *qusp* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_but the protector would seem an odd choice here, as it doesnt actually have balanced input, so you would have to convert the already balanced output of the sabre to single ended and then the protector would convert it back again.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 nah the buffalo II is quite compact and low power device. no reason not to house it with something capable of balanced output into low ohms headphones._

 

i hadnt thought of that...hmm...you seem to be making what i want lol want to build two at the same time?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 though then all i would need is digital out of my iPod, which i think is a ways off, hopefully ALO has more on the GR9 at canjam this year.

 and what is the MB-1 and MB-2 dacs that jamato is always talking about? i cant ever find anything on them...


 Edit: or maybe a PCM 1704 solution then, two running mono, but i would think that would use more batteries, thus my original sabre32 idea...


----------



## LFF

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Covenant* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Dating Norah Jones.

 That's my ideal portable rig._

 

YES!

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *qusp* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_thats more like it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 but would you need a shock collar of some sort to get her to sing on demand? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

No shock collar needed. I don't think I would mind her screaming my name out.


----------



## Townyj

Computer wise: Laptop > D4 Mamba > IE8's/Beyer T50p

 On the Go: Sony X1060 > Ortofon e-Q7


----------



## estreeter

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *heishiro* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_10" netbook + 160gb SSD + udac + MS2i/325i 

 *my dream rig!_

 

replace 'uDAC' with 'D4' and I've used a couple of netbooks in this configuration - great at home, but I wouldnt leave the house with that lot. Even at the airport, I find the messing around isnt worth it unless I want to watch a movie or similar, and that chews through your battery - its a cruel world, but the X1060->IEM route that many have opted for is simplicity, power and portability in the palm of your hand.


----------



## neosoul

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *SoupRKnowva* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_i think my dream portable would be a ipod with digital out (aka gr9 device), into a sabre 32 based portable dac, then my protector into my balanced jh-13's.

 Though that iPod mini idea seems pretty cool, does it use the same dock connector as the rest of the iPod line?_

 

Yes.


----------



## SoupRKnowva

uh to append my entry, since were dreaming anyways, i want the amp to be replaced with a completely discrete non SMD truelly balanced amp, thats no bigger than my Protector 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 though i guess if i had to SMD might be alright, preferably based on the B22


----------



## grokit

This one is pretty complete:


----------



## Choochoo

It used to be iPod+RSA Mustang+UE11 Pro for me. But I have shifted to my new portable rig since Ray released the Protector. So far, very happy with it.


----------



## kostalex

:drool:


----------



## kmhaynes

My perfect PORTABLE rig:  Fuze 16gb + E5 + Meelec M9.  (Maybe even without the E5 -- the M9s don't need it, really.)


----------



## Vitor Teixeira

@home        -  iMac * iBasso D4 * ATH-ESW9
  @the street  -  iPod Touch 2G 32 GB * Pico Slim * Yuin PK1 or Klipsch X10


----------



## qusp

I thought this was a thread about dream rigs, seems to have mainly turned into a portable rigs gallery without the pics


----------



## Sonic 748i

I have mines already.


----------



## trentino

Yes Sonic we know. You have stated this like 1000 times.
  Edit: And yes, I am also jelaous.


----------



## qusp

me not jealous, better things can be done with less money if you DIY  but yea it does seem on every page lately there is sonic telling everyone how he has the most amazing rig. even calling it the 'ultimate portable setup' after every post


----------



## Mr Joboto

iPod > ESW10jpn. Simple.


----------



## Sonic 748i

Actually I don't have my dream rig, yet. My dream setup would have the same sound quality as my setup has now but the HiFiMAN-HM801 and Protector are both in one unit that is about the size of a Zune 30gb and has a OLED touch screen. Keeping all of the HM-801 inputs and outputs. I would be very, very happy. But, that's not gonna happen.


----------



## grokit

I would say the "rig in my sig" qualifies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  I used to think it would be great to upgrade to a balanced Protector>JH-13, but I can't quite get used to the feel of my custom Tf-11. I still like my E-Q7 better for both comfort and SQ, so I have decided that my thin SE amp and universal IEM is the best solution for me.
  I am very happy with my iMod as well, so I wouldn't change a thing


----------



## trentino

I guess my dream port rig would be a Hifiman 801 with JH16. I've found a store here in Stockholm that sells the JH16 but it'll cost more than in the US - about $1450.


----------



## emak212

I would have to go with a laptop (FLAC) -> Headroom Total Bithead -> AKG K 701s.  Not too costly considering you can grab a HR for $150 and pair of 701s on ebay for $250 now


----------



## boomana

You'd need a more powerful amp than the bithead to properly drive the K701s unless you like thin bass.


----------



## qusp

yeah, that would be more like a portable nightmare rig  almost nothing sounds worse than K701 underpowered IMO


----------



## MrProggie

If we're talking about something we don't have yet, I am thinking of something like this:
  FLAC files on PMP with digital out -> High End grade portable dac / headphone amp -> balanced connectors-> with Sennheiser HD800 or Beyerdynamic Tesla T1 using balanced cable.
   
  My portable rig is far from a dream rig yet.


----------



## GuyDebord

Ipod 160gb v.7 (ALAC) >> Whiplash TwAg mini-lod >> ALO Rx  >> *EarSonics EM3-Pro (TwAg)*
   
  The only component I might change is the Rx for an Arrow or a TTVJ slim. And I said might. BTW, this is my current portable setup.


----------



## Questa

pardon the ignorance but what is tf11?
   
  Quote: 





grokit said:


> I would say the "rig in my sig" qualifies
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## grokit

Quote: 





qusp said:


> yeah, that would be more like a portable nightmare rig  almost nothing sounds worse than K701 underpowered IMO


 
  I agree but not only that, the K701 is a relatively large and fragile can that is totally open, not really conducive to mobile use IMO. At least the K702 would offer privacy to the listener and those close by.

  
  Quote: 





questa said:


> pardon the ignorance but what is tf11?


 
  It's an Ultimate Ears TripleFi 10 that is custom re-molded with an additional mid-driver


----------



## zappp

iPod Classic, Headstage Arrow HE, Hifiman RE0 is pretty close. I also like AKG 271, HD580 or PK1 for a different feel around my ears. AKG 271 bass is fine for me, even more with Arrow's bass boost. The closed AKG 271 is very comfortable, lightweight and great for semi-mobile use (including that mute switch), except for its bulk. I would like to see a design that folds flat like Ultrasone HFI 780 for easier fit into luggage or bags, but I am concerned that the HFI 780 has too boomy bass for my taste.
   
  Yes, there are earphones with marginally better sound quality, but mine all were exceptional bargains. At one point in time, one has to stop hunting for the best and the newest. 
   
  Yes, Apple is becoming evil, starting many years ago with non-user replaceable batteries, iTunes shop, intentionally crippled products and apps store with outrageous commissions on third-party software. But in realistic terms, when battery life is ending, iPods with larger storage and better user interface will be available for cheaper, anyway. And to date I managed to use iTunes without ever downloading anything from that shop. Still, I prefer iPods' and iTunes' user interfaces.


----------



## Mangemongen

Quote: 





qusp said:


> I already use it regularly
> 
> iriver iHP132CF->Modded D10->Lisa III/FiQuest(discrete output stage mod)->JH13/HD600
> 
> ...


 

 I have a iHP-140. What of those setups sounds best and what do they cost shipped to EU? Approximately of course. I just want killer sound, but I guess it's very expensive.. I have a budget depending on how much sound quality improvements I can get, but basically I need to go for a lot of bang for the buck..

 Appreciate an answer from you or anyone else that knows this for that matter. My first buy since beginning to browse head-fi was a pair of Yuin PK3's, and in my opinion they really blow. Felt cheated when they came home only to realise even the standard phones from the iRiver sounds better, and even 30 bucks is a small investment for my budget.


----------



## Blasto_Brandino

Waiting on a few things, cables mostly. But I'll most likely pick up some closed cans for noisy locations.


----------



## heishiro

Wind U135 -> uDac -> Crossroads EDGE -> HP/EP
  im satisfied


----------



## nakedhand

Quote: 





qusp said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Covenant* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> ...


 

 And some sort of prod to make her stop! 
   
  In all seriousness. I dont have a portable setup, and do not know what my dream setup would be. But I am building/buying one these days. I have my Sansa Fuze, about to pull the trigger on a RSA P-51 and a pair of HD25-1 II (need something that really isolates, and dont like in ears).


----------



## Happy Camper

Right now its RS-1s or Ety 4s through a Xin SM4/Punnisher silver low profile lod/ipod classic. Rig fits in a digital camera hip pouch 4x6x2.
   
  I'd upgrade the Etys some day to the JH line but the Etys just keep on playing.


----------



## kostalex

What is SM4 - Supermicro (IMHO, the best amp with ER-4)?


----------



## dBel84

figured i may as well chip in for the ortho lovers. 
   
  iriver H10 (highly underappreciated imo) - mini3 ( high performance version ) - modded yamaha YHD2. 
   
  I have tried switching components in/out , iems etc but this offers best sound comfort to me..dB


----------



## D.Rose

i would say RWA iMod > TTVJ slim > JH13(TWag)
  that's what i am using now.
  Probably it will be iPod classic > AlgoRhythm Solo > JH-3A > JH16 later


----------



## kiwirugby

Quote: 





d.rose said:


> Probably it will be iPod classic > AlgoRhythm Solo > JH-3A > JH16 later


 

 I wonder how "thick" will be the stack of the iPod + AlgoRhythm Solo + JH3A?   How truly portable (versus transportable)?   If one could find a well-fitting bag, this sounds like a pretty great sounding system.


----------



## cj3209

Here's my soon-to-be portable rig:
  240GB 5.5 iMod - ALO Rx - Westone UMX3.
   
  Ahhh...


----------



## D.Rose

Quote: 





kiwirugby said:


> I wonder how "thick" will be the stack of the iPod + AlgoRhythm Solo + JH3A?   How truly portable (versus transportable)?   If one could find a well-fitting bag, this sounds like a pretty great sounding system.


 

 yeah you are right, a well-fitting bag is important. Some use iPad as a DAP, i don't see any reason why this is not portable.


----------



## TheAwesomesauceShow

Mine is:
  ipod classic>FiiO e5>ath-ew9
  will be adding an ibasso LOD


----------



## TheAwesomesauceShow

Quote: 





cj3209 said:


> Here's my soon-to-be portable rig:
> 240GB 5.5 iMod - ALO Rx - Westone UMX3.
> 
> Ahhh...


 

 how or where could you buy a 240 gig ipod?


----------



## Uncle Erik

theawesomesauceshow said:


> how or where could you buy a 240 gig ipod?









 There are ways to open up an iPod and add an aftermarket hard drive. I don't know the specifics, but I've seen it done. And I'm seriously considering going that route after I get around to re-ripping all of my discs to lossless. So far I've been surviving with AAC files.



 Anyhow, my dream rig is now the JH13 with the JH-3A amp. One of the best things I've ever heard, and this is from someone who used to be dismissive of the whole IEM thing. As soon as I put a few ducks in a row (and unload some unused gear) I'll place my order. I'll probably run it off my iPad or maybe an iPod with a big drive inserted.


----------



## Ypoknons

I adapt my rig to my lifestyle. When I shuffle regularly between countries (college, business trips, on-site assignments, secondments etc...), I like having a good portable rig - ESW10JPN + a clean source, probably a Dr. DAC DX, is great. Whilst actually traveling or vacation, good universal IEMs are fine, you can just throw them into bag with a player and go. Full-sized cans are a luxury, I'll get them when the lifestyle permits and go without when it does not. I am currently interested in the Chinese custom IEMs, the financial risk is lower when on the move, given all the random things that can happen...
   
  JH13 -> JH-3A sounds heavenly but completely outside my range. =( sigh.


----------



## grokit

Quote: 





theawesomesauceshow said:


> how or where could you buy a 240 gig ipod?


 

 http://apricorn.com/product_detail.php?type=family&id=42
   
  If you also want upgraded audio quality look into redwineaudio's iMod options, or research diy-mod. Vinnie at redwine will install the drive/battery free if he converts your iPod into an iMod. The hardest thing about installing the drive yourself is actually getting the case open safely.


----------



## khaos974

How does it compare with your full size rig (Zana + HD800 if your signature is up to date)?
  
  Quote: 





uncle erik said:


> Anyhow, my dream rig is now the JH13 with the JH-3A amp. One of the best things I've ever heard, and this is from someone who used to be dismissive of the whole IEM thing. As soon as I put a few ducks in a row (and unload some unused gear) I'll place my order. I'll probably run it off my iPad or maybe an iPod with a big drive inserted.


----------



## sanity8me

my ultra-portable rig: FLAC -> Clip+ -> JH-16's
  -Completely blown away by this sweet simple combo. I'm having trouble imagining a potentially better ultra-portable rig?
   
  my portable rig: FLAC -> S:Flo2 -> JH-16's
  -The S:Flo2 hasn't arrived yet, but if it's HO isn't much of an upgrade over the Clip+ then I'll just use it for it's LO in my semi-portable rig.
   
  my semi-portable rig: FLAC -> S:Flo2 -> Go Vibe Petite -> JH-16's
  -For now, I'm quite satisfied with how the Petite sounds connected to my PC as a DAC, so I'm hoping it'll sound just as impressive out of the S:Flo2's LO.


----------



## kostalex

sanity8me, I am amazed with your choices. I thought that I am very rational minimalist but you beat me to the ground!
   
  What does your nickname means?


----------



## Rico67

iPad camera dock connector devilsound USB câble dac hornet gs1000 or UM3


----------



## sanity8me

Quote: 





kostalex said:


> sanity8me, I am amazed with your choices. I thought that I am very rational minimalist but you beat me to the ground!
> 
> What does your nickname means?


 

 Minimalism can sometimes be a virtue.
   
  Not too many people realize how incredible the JH-16's can sound right out of an unamped portable source.  I wouldn't be surprised at all if the most highly praised universal IEM's like the SM3's right out of (any $$$ source + any $$$ amp) will be capable of surpassing a simple setup like the JH-16's with the Clip+.
   
  On top of that, the 16's full potential isn't even close to being reached with the Clip+.  This is my dilemma at the moment because I'm not sure what my next DAC/amp upgrade should be.
   
  My nick? I rather keep it a mystery.


----------



## ZARIM

iphone 3G + Custom UE10Pro........


----------



## SoupRKnowva

Quote: 





sanity8me said:


> Minimalism can sometimes be a virtue.
> 
> Not too many people realize how incredible the JH-16's can sound right out of an unamped portable source.  I wouldn't be surprised at all if the most highly praised universal IEM's like the SM3's right out of (any $$$ source + any $$$ amp) will be capable of surpassing a simple setup like the JH-16's with the Clip+.
> 
> ...


 
  i also agree with what you're saying, no offense to the people that have done it, but i dont understand say buying an imod, and a 3-400 dollar amp and then some 250-350 dollar headphones. for the same amount of money you could get a clip and a set of 13's or 16's and have higher quality audio :/
   
  but once the 3a is out, the best setup will be ipod classic + algorithm solo + 3A, and as far as im concerned there isnt even a desktop rig that could touch that, and its portable! the best part for me is that ill be able to take it to work


----------



## PANGES

If I'm out and walking around a lot, I like to use my iPod touch + FiiO E1 + IE8's. Love the remote when I walk around so I don't need to mess with my iPod.
   
  If I'm not moving around much and can sit down at a library or something, I like to use my iPod Touch + Headstage Arrow + IE8.


----------



## ianmedium

Quote: 





souprknowva said:


> i also agree with what you're saying, no offense to the people that have done it, but i dont understand say buying an imod, and a 3-400 dollar amp and then some 250-350 dollar headphones. for the same amount of money you could get a clip and a set of 13's or 16's and have higher quality audio :/
> 
> but once the 3a is out, the best setup will be ipod classic + algorithm solo + 3A, and as far as im concerned there isnt even a desktop rig that could touch that, and its portable! the best part for me is that ill be able to take it to work


 
  Please excuse my ignorance, what is an algorithm solo? I googled it but nothing about hifi or portable hifi came up. I am seriously considering the 3A/16 combo for my classic so this interests me!


----------



## SoupRKnowva

Quote: 





ianmedium said:


> Please excuse my ignorance, what is an algorithm solo? I googled it but nothing about hifi or portable hifi came up. I am seriously considering the 3A/16 combo for my classic so this interests me!


 

 haha that would be casue i didnt spell it quite right, the company page is here it pulls digital out out of the ipod/ipad/iphone


----------



## ianmedium

Quote: 





souprknowva said:


> haha that would be casue i didnt spell it quite right, the company page is here it pulls digital out out of the ipod/ipad/iphone


 
  Well, you did have to go and show me this didn't you! You know I am going to explain to my bank manager that later in the year a large amount of $$ will be leaving my bank account and it is all your falt. I think this may just be ultimate portable rig!


----------



## SoupRKnowva

Quote: 





ianmedium said:


> Well, you did have to go and show me this didn't you! You know I am going to explain to my bank manager that later in the year a large amount of $$ will be leaving my bank account and it is all your falt. I think this may just be ultimate portable rig!


 

 its not that it _may_ be ian, it *will* be the best portable rig 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 all the amazing reviews people have been giving of the 3a are from an analog line out from an ipad, i cant wait to hear it with digital input


----------



## D.Rose

Quote: 





souprknowva said:


> its not that it _may_ be ian, it *will* be the best portable rig
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 So do I, I also want to listen to this combo. AlgoRhythm Solo => JH-3A, BEAST.


----------



## Choochoo

On the day that I am really mobile, with lots of outdoor interviews, the JH16/iPod Nano combo is my favorite rig.


----------

